# SCB Stingray sit down with 300 xs for sale



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

2009 stingray 300 xs, completely detailed, looks brand new again.

brand new gps, brand new power head, brand new lower unit, trolling motor 36 volt minn kota w/remote, stereo system with encased sub, oxygen system included, inboard charger, 5 batteries (optima) all bells and whistle go with the boat

runs mid 70s all day with normal load, 80mph with light load

Just had boat completely revamped, detailed, waxed, trailor acid washed, rims ect. looks like just came out of the shop for first time.

asking $41,000 OBO , boat is close to 70k new

series inquiries only
Jeff Steckler
361-319-1081
[email protected]


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

*more pics of scb*

more pics


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Man, that is a sweet ride... Best of luck selling her and should go quick at that price.


----------



## Fishin Fast (Oct 13, 2008)

SCBs make me drool. I want it so bad but its about 20 grand more than im willing to spend.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

What happened to the L/U and P/H?


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

*power head and lower unit*



Bottom Finder said:


> What happened to the L/U and P/H?


lower unit drive shaft broke so merc just sent me a whole new lower unit, and dont know exactly what happen to power head. Mac at Chris's Marine thinks that may have gotten a bad batch of gas and burnt a piston up so they replaced whole power head.


----------



## Bottom Finder (Dec 4, 2006)

Jsteckler said:


> lower unit drive shaft broke so merc just sent me a whole new lower unit, and dont know exactly what happen to power head. Mac at Chris's Marine thinks that may have gotten a bad batch of gas and burnt a piston up so they replaced whole power head.


Gotcha, if Mac's been working on it you can bet it is done right. Good luck with selling it, it's and awesome looking rig.


----------



## catchup (Mar 6, 2010)

hours? on boat and motor?


----------



## MattyMaster (Mar 28, 2006)

Ran this boat for bout 5 days for a tournament.
super nice!

Call it the "Bat-mobile"!

Partner comes to pick u up from a wade, looks like no one is driving.
Awesome rig


----------



## Jsteckler (Sep 4, 2009)

catchup said:


> hours? on boat and motor?


tac says 266, but lower unit probably has 10 hours and power head maybe 25. would have to get warranty paper from mac or work order to see what hours he replaced them both to be exact but should be pretty close to that. only run boat about 10 times since ph was replaced and less than that since lower unit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Sick price for that Stingray for sure. Tough to beat a stingray. Trust me, I've got one.


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!!

REEEEL NICE RIG SIR!


----------



## HotRod1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Is that a Widebody, Is the boat still for sale, if so where could I see it and test ride in it??


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

HotRod1 said:


> Is that a Widebody, Is the boat still for sale, if so where could I see it and test ride in it??


 If this boat is still for sale after three years of trying to sell then the OP is doing something wrong.:biggrin:


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

whistlingdixie said:


> If this boat is still for sale after three years of trying to sell then the OP is doing something wrong.:biggrin:


It has aged very well!


----------



## Texans42 (Feb 13, 2012)

Jeff probably had three more SBC's since this one..lol


----------



## nitro fish (Jan 23, 2008)

I can't see that boat being for sale very long , looks great !!


----------



## laguna red (Apr 23, 2008)

*Stingray*

I bought boat from Jeff sold since then think it's home is in Louisiana now


----------

